# US citizen in UK first year



## adam99 (Sep 8, 2013)

Hi

We have moved to UK last year in March. We are both US citizens. I have been trying to file tax through Turbo tax. It looks like we are not satisfying bona-fide or physical test since we have been here since March 2013. 

I was reading in another forum to file an extension in this situation. I tried to file extension through Turbo tax, but for some reason it does not accept UK address. Also I am not sure about the extension, since if I owe money at that point I believe I will need to pay some interest. 

Is this true that I will be able to exclude my foreign income if I file the extension? Does the extension change the period of tests used for the test, isnt the period of residency 2013 calendar year


----------



## BBCWatcher (Dec 28, 2012)

It's April, 2014 (as I write this), so you should have satisfied the physical presence test by now.


----------



## Bevdeforges (Nov 16, 2007)

Check your software to see if they allow you to prepare a form 8822 (which is a change of address form). That should change your address in the program to your new UK address. If it doesn't, you may have to simply open up a second TurboTax file or account (depending on whether you're using the online service or the software).

As BBC says, once you've passed your 1 year anniversary overseas, you do meet the requirements of the physical presence test, and so should be good to fill out your 2555 forms.

TurboTax is supposed to be one of the tax softwares that can deal with overseas returns, though you may have to fiddle around with it a bit to get it to do so.
Cheers,
Bev


----------

